# Tell me something to draw



## BEACHBUM (Nov 25, 2016)

I posted this on Edge Of Form, and don't why I didn't post it here
SO HERE:
(PLEASE TELL ME ANYTHING, I'M BORED)
(THIS WILL BE CONTINUED FOR ANOTHER DAY OR TWO)
(IDK WHY I'M TYPING IN CAPS!)
I'm bored, tell me something to draw, and Ill try my best. Examples: _Draw my profile pic!_, _Draw this picture I found!_,_ Draw a [Insert something random]!_
Warning: I am drawing this on Microsoft paint so it will suck, and it's be drawn with a mouse! Don't expect something good 
I drew this for CeeDee, the suggestion "king dedede riding an arceus wearing a yoshi hat"


----------



## rikumax25! (Nov 25, 2016)

draw a mario falling of a cliff


----------



## BEACHBUM (Nov 25, 2016)

rikumax25! said:


> draw a mario falling of a cliff


Will do

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



rikumax25! said:


> draw a mario falling of a cliff


Do you want him in a certain suit, or just regular mario?


----------



## rikumax25! (Nov 25, 2016)

BEACHBUM said:


> Will do
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


surprise me


----------



## BEACHBUM (Nov 25, 2016)

I already drew Mario by the time you replied, but here you go


----------



## rikumax25! (Nov 25, 2016)

BEACHBUM said:


> View attachment 70220
> I already drew Mario by the time you replied, but here you go


I came with moderate expectatives......... wasnt dissapointed XD


----------



## Enigma Hall (Nov 25, 2016)

Lol. My request was deleted.
Thanks.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Nov 25, 2016)

Enigma Hall said:


> Lol. My request was deleted.
> Thanks.


it was? what was it?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Enigma Hall said:


> Lol. My request was deleted.
> Thanks.


no, it was in the edge of forum forum, and I didn't wanna draw a lol character, but now I will I guess


----------



## Enigma Hall (Nov 25, 2016)

I write a fanfic about lol and I would love to see Evelynn as a teenage mortal rose.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## BEACHBUM (Nov 25, 2016)

Enigma Hall said:


> I write a fanfic about lol and I would love to see Evelynn as a teenage mortal rose.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


this might be dumb, but Im drawing her as an actual rose


----------



## Enigma Hall (Nov 25, 2016)

No problem


----------



## BEACHBUM (Nov 25, 2016)

Enigma Hall said:


> No problem


I hope this is the right character


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Nov 25, 2016)

Draw my profile pic. I'd love to see it drawn in your style. 


Sent from my Iphone 7 Plus with 256 GB (Jet Black).


----------



## BEACHBUM (Nov 25, 2016)

Skyshadow101 said:


> Draw my profile pic. I'd love to see it drawn in your style.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone 7 Plus with 256 GB (Jet Black).


Its not exactly an art style, its just becuase of me drawing with a mouse, but I'll do it


----------



## Meteor7 (Nov 25, 2016)

Draw me a valentine, but have it being dipped in something of your choosing.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 25, 2016)

Draw super muncher.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 25, 2016)

Draw the Navy Seal Copypasta in your own interpretation


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 25, 2016)

Draw goldbond's medicated powder.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Nov 25, 2016)

Skyshadow101 said:


> Draw my profile pic. I'd love to see it drawn in your style.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone 7 Plus with 256 GB (Jet Black).


I hope this is good


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 25, 2016)

BEACHBUM said:


> I hope this is good
> View attachment 70228


What do you use to draw?


----------



## BEACHBUM (Nov 25, 2016)

VinLark said:


> What do you use to draw?


a mouse, and Microsoft paint xD


----------



## Erikku (Nov 25, 2016)

draw waluigi 420 blazin' it


----------



## SonicCloud (Nov 25, 2016)

draw my avatar uwu


----------



## rikumax25! (Nov 25, 2016)

draw you average "wen kan i install lima 3ds im on 11.2 wothout harkmud" poster


----------



## BEACHBUM (Nov 25, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Draw super muncher.


Is this the correct thing? If not, I'm not redrawing it xD





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Meteor7 said:


> Draw me a valentine, but have it being dipped in something of your choosing.


Ok, here it is


----------



## TheMagicMan (Nov 25, 2016)

Draw a rocket with rxtools on it blasting off into a sun with Outdated on it.


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Nov 25, 2016)

BEACHBUM said:


> I hope this is good
> View attachment 70228


Perfect.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Nov 25, 2016)

Erikku said:


> draw waluigi 420 blazin' it


DOn't know if this is against the rules, if it is I will take it down, but here:


----------



## Meteor7 (Nov 25, 2016)

BEACHBUM said:


> Ok, here it is
> View attachment 70231


<3 I love it.


----------



## gman666 (Nov 25, 2016)

Draw the average gbatemp member...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 25, 2016)

gman666 said:


> Draw the average gbatemp member...


White American early 20s male with no patience and high expectations? 

Anyway, my request is a meta image of you drawing yourself in MSPaint


----------



## Enigma Hall (Nov 25, 2016)

BEACHBUM said:


> I hope this is the right character
> 
> View attachment 70227


OMG!!!IT'S HER!!! So fragile, beautifull, skinny and mortal. Thanks.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Nov 25, 2016)

gman666 said:


> Draw the average gbatemp member...


typical gbatemp member


----------



## Urbanshadow (Nov 25, 2016)

Could you please draw _dignity_ for me? Thanks.


----------



## Omegadrien (Nov 25, 2016)

And... Hmm... could you draw a beautiful pikachu for me, please? 
(to replace my profile picture).


----------



## BEACHBUM (Nov 25, 2016)

Omegadrien said:


> And... Hmm... could you draw a beautiful pikachu for me, please?
> (to replace my profile picture).


after I'm done with the one im drawing 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TotalInsanity4 said:


> White American early 20s male with no patience and high expectations?
> 
> Anyway, my request is a meta image of you drawing yourself in MSPaint


 Possibly the best image ever




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Omegadrien said:


> And... Hmm... could you draw a beautiful pikachu for me, please?
> (to replace my profile picture).


Best thing you've every seen guaranteed!


----------



## Alan Treecko (Nov 25, 2016)

parappa eating noodles like a dumbass


----------



## Justin14p (Nov 25, 2016)

Mayro x Sanic please


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 25, 2016)

Draw lego batman


----------



## BEACHBUM (Nov 25, 2016)

Justin14p said:


> Mayro x Sanic please


mayro vs sanic?


----------



## DKB (Nov 25, 2016)

draw my profile pic pls


----------



## BEACHBUM (Nov 25, 2016)

Alan Treecko said:


> parappa eating noodles like a dumbass


I tried


----------



## Alan Treecko (Nov 25, 2016)

BEACHBUM said:


> I tried
> View attachment 70268


you cant try you gotta _believe_


----------



## BEACHBUM (Nov 25, 2016)

Alan Treecko said:


> you cant try you gotta _believe_


I BELIEVE!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Justin14p said:


> Mayro x Sanic please


I tried my leastness


----------



## Returnofganon (Nov 25, 2016)

Rubiks cube solving a rubiks cube while being solved by master hand


----------



## Kingy (Nov 25, 2016)

Windows 7.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Nov 25, 2016)

Returnofganon said:


> Rubiks cube solving a rubiks cube while being solved by master hand


I did you a solid and added another rubiks cube solving a rubiks cube


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 25, 2016)

BEACHBUM said:


> I did you a sold and added another rubiks cube solving a rubiks cube
> View attachment 70271


This one seriously made me laugh xD well done, it had its humourous and absurd purpose


----------



## BEACHBUM (Nov 25, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> This one seriously made me laugh xD well done, it had its humourous and absurd purpose


thank you


----------



## chaosrunner (Nov 25, 2016)

hatsune miku desu


----------



## Justin14p (Nov 25, 2016)

BEACHBUM said:


> I tried my leastness


Masterpiece


----------



## Omegadrien (Nov 25, 2016)

BEACHBUM said:


> after I'm done with the one im drawing
> Best thing you've every seen guaranteed!
> View attachment 70261



Oh my! That's just.... perfect! It suits me very well XD


----------



## BEACHBUM (Nov 25, 2016)

Omegadrien said:


> Oh my! That's just.... perfect! It suits me very well XD


lol thanks


----------



## filfat (Nov 25, 2016)

A light switch.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Nov 25, 2016)

filfat said:


> A light switch.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Nov 25, 2016)

rikumax25! said:


> draw you average "wen kan i install lima 3ds im on 11.2 wothout harkmud" poster


Get _inspired_


----------



## PaiiNSteven (Nov 26, 2016)

A poorly drawn pepe.
Do it.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Nov 26, 2016)

PaiiNSteven said:


> A poorly drawn pepe.
> Do it.


One does not simply ask for a poorly drawn pepe for pepe is not always drawned yet- BEACHBUM 2016



10/10-IGN


----------



## BEACHBUM (Nov 26, 2016)

DKB said:


> draw my profile pic pls


Better be a replacement for your low quality profile pic (I'm just kidding)


----------



## DKB (Nov 26, 2016)

BEACHBUM said:


> Better be a replacement for your low quality profile pic (I'm just kidding)
> View attachment 70334



FUCK YEAH IT IS


----------



## BEACHBUM (Nov 26, 2016)

Urbanshadow said:


> Could you please draw _dignity_ for me? Thanks.


How about the oppisote


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 26, 2016)

Can you draw this?


----------



## BEACHBUM (Nov 26, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Can you draw this?
> 
> View attachment 70339


Yes I can, but I wanna kill myself now that I've drawn a furry


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Nov 26, 2016)

robbie rotten


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 26, 2016)

BEACHBUM said:


> Yes I can, but I wanna kill myself now that I've drawn a furry
> View attachment 70340


Beautiful! Better than Picasso.

(edit) ROFL furrykys.png


----------



## BEACHBUM (Nov 26, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> robbie rotten


my drawings get better each time


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Nov 26, 2016)

BEACHBUM said:


> my drawings get better each time
> View attachment 70345


IT'S FUCKING PERFECT.


----------



## Urbanshadow (Nov 26, 2016)

BEACHBUM said:


> How about the oppisote



Not what I was expecting, but I think it'll do. Thanks for your time.


----------



## TheMagicMan (Nov 27, 2016)

Draw Litten 
<----


----------



## BEACHBUM (Nov 24, 2018)

TheMagicMan said:


> Draw Litten
> <----


ik you've been waiting for this for 2 years, but art takes time


----------

